# About Nicky, the retired champ we were going to adopt...



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

Michele, the breeder called me last night with some horrible news.

Nick had a heart attack after his neuter surgery and despite the best of efforts he went over the Rainbow Bridge.

Michele and I are both devestated, I was so looking forward to having my little man.

Say good thoughts if you can.

rie


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm so so so sorry to hear this 
I hope that your family will be able to heal well


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I feel like crying. He was adorable and heading to his forever home. I'm SO sorry.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

OOooo nooooo . 
I am so sorry....I just loved that little guy too.
RIP Nick.


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

Poor little thing! Im so sorry

we are thinking of you


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Sooo sorry for your loss


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Im so sorry for ur loss


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## RoxyGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so so sorry to hear that.  You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## hestersu (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. May you and your family be comforted. Such a beautiful dog.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

OMG I am so sorry! I don't think any words right now could ease the pain your having, my heart goes out to you and your family, I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh I'm so very sorry  ((hugs))


----------



## Violettta (Jul 7, 2006)

*hugs* I am very sorry


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

So sorry to hear about the loss of Nicky. You and your family are in my thoughts. 

Nine


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: Oh my gosh, I don't know what to say  . That is horrible news.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My thought are with you.


----------



## ellad (Jun 3, 2006)

I am so saddened to hear what happened to Nicky. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

i am so sorry... my son and i were to travel to ohio for an english bulldog and we got a call the night before we were to leave that she had died. so devastating...


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Very sorry that happened , I know how excited you were to get him.

On the other note, God bless him and that is what happens when people neuter too late, his little heart just couldn't take it.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

omgosh im so very sorry {{hugs}}  he was such a cute little thing


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss I know how it feels to lose a furbaby. My thoughts are with you.


----------

